# A surprise at Sainsbury's



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

The Bella Barista beans that came with my machine are very good for a drink with milk in, but both of us here at Biggles Towers found it to be a bit explosive when used purely for espresso. Even when thinned down to Americano.....

>So I was quite pleasantly surprised to find that Sainsbury's are doing some nice single origin coffees now, among a range of very selective small roasteries.

I got this one (pic) to try out. £4.50, 227gms. A nice description, but I particularly liked that the roasting date was shown.

It's a nice drink too. Not as big a hitter as the sledgehammer BB beans, but makes a nice, smooth silky cappuccino with a good taste profile that lingers in the mouth. As an espresso it's even better.

Worth checking out in case of emergency needs for supplies! ?

I also notice that I am drinking less coffee now. I was always throwing a bean to cup coffee down my neck, several every day; but I find that a really decent coffee satisfies me so much more, and lingers so much longer, that just 2 shots a day is keeping me happy. Quality vs quantity I guess.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Good to see. Waitrose do some too but when I looked in my local one they had been roasted quite a while ago sadly so I left them. Those look good though


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

I wanted this to try, but the roasting date of the last two packs left was early July.....your luck might be better though.

https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/coffee-beans/modern-standard-guatemala-beans-227g

Modern Standard look as though they care about coffee, so well done Sainsbury's.

Of course, you can also buy loads of Taylors of Harrogate rubbish with their "Amateur Hour" marketing efforts.....


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Good to see roasting date at a supermarket


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I used to work alongside Lynsey - the owner and head roaster at Modern Standard - when we were running the UK Chapter of the Speciality Coffee Association Europe

She is a phenomenal barista, a passionate educator and really knows her stuff

She really cares about quality


----------



## Mike_1987 (Nov 9, 2017)

This is good, supermarkets recognising the demand for decent coffee


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I ran out in between LSOL shipments and found out the night before that someone was coming 'for coffee' - bean emergency! I rushed off to Sainsburys and bought a bag of Modern Standard Ethiopian Konga (Yirgacheffe light roast). It was about 5 weeks post roast but really very good. It even got special mention from the Hotmetalette, who has no clue about roasters and who is good or bad, but she really rated it. I certainly had no complaints either and would get it again if I wasn't in LSOL and constantly tempted to fill in the gaps with various offerings from roasters on here.

Jasmine, coffee blossom and lime are the tasting notes. What's not to like?


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

I checked out Modern Standard's online shop.

In Sainsbury's, it's a reasonable £18 a kilo.

Direct from MS it's £30 a kilo, plus postage iirc.

Ouchy!


----------

